# Doggie Design Coat, made by Mia Michelle Couture.



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I mentioned this brand in another thread, and after digging in their chest was able to find it. It is made by Mia Michelle Couture, Doggie Designs. This is the only piece I have so I can't comment on how others are made. This one is a very nice quality, and IMO worth the extra money (it runs about $35/40) if you are looking for a nice coat. I don't know if this design is still available, but she has others. 

I'm not sure where online you can get this brand (I have seen it, I just don't remember the site name), this coat was bought in a doggie boutique. 

This is a size XXS. It has velcro at the neck and chest. The measurements without having to give on the Velcro is a 4" neck, 7" chest, and 6" long (including the fur piece around the neck). I don't know if her sizes run true for every piece, but I did notice somewhere that her measurements listed for XXS is 5/7" neck, 8/10" chest, and I don't remember the length. This coat will not fit those sizes mentioned even if you give on the Velcro. Just some helpful info. to avoid expensive returns.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh Teresa that is just adorable! She just looks like a little princess in her new coat! Very chic


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Darlene.  So many are looking for coats, and different pup clothes brands, I thought I'd share some pics of what we have. I have tons of stuff, but it is all stuffed in a trunk. It's hard to get to any of it cause it's so full, and I have things sitting on top of it. :lol: It's also nice to see pics when you are looking for something, and get an idea of how their sizes run. Nothing is more frustrating than buying things only to get them and they won't work.


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I want that coat. Wouldn't Chloe look fantastic in that??? Thanks for the heads up girl. I love seeing all your loot! She's just a pumpkin in that coat. Think it'll ever fit Jade??? LOL. I doubt it!!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh my god, that is Jade!!! I thought it was Gia. Oh, too friggin adorable T.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

That is too cute. Black looks really good Jade. She looks so elegant. I love the buckle on it! Is it filled with stones or does it just look shiny on the picture? Is the neck part faux fur? This coat is a stylish way to keep warm lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Oh, I want that coat. Wouldn't Chloe look fantastic in that??? Thanks for the heads up girl. I love seeing all your loot! She's just a pumpkin in that coat. Think it'll ever fit Jade??? LOL. I doubt it!!!





rcj1095 said:


> Oh my god, that is Jade!!! I thought it was Gia. Oh, too friggin adorable T.


Chloe would look fantastic in it, I agree. Robin, all I can say is that you crack me up. :lol: Gia can't wear a 4" neck, or a 7" chest. :lol: 



Waiushaoting said:


> That is too cute. Black looks really good Jade. She looks so elegant. I love the buckle on it! Is it filled with stones or does it just look shiny on the picture? Is the neck part faux fur? This coat is a stylish way to keep warm lol.


Thank you!  I think black looks really nice on her as well. The buckle is filled with stones, it is so pretty! Such a nice touch. It is so classic and elegant. 

Yeah, the neck part is faux fur. Fancy, eh? 

It is the only coat that I have that will fit her, so at least she will be warm this Winter. :lol:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you!  I think black looks really nice on her as well. The buckle is filled with stones, it is so pretty! Such a nice touch. It is so classic and elegant.
> 
> Yeah, the neck part is faux fur. Fancy, eh?
> 
> It is the only coat that I have that will fit her, so at least she will be warm this Winter. :lol:


Yeah I love love love anything that has faux fur in it lol. This reminds me of Mimi's pink winter coat lol.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Yeah I love love love anything that has faux fur in it lol. This reminds me of Mimi's pink winter coat lol.


Oh my, that is GORGEOUS!!!!

This is Lexie's.  Talk about thick and warm!!! It came from Platinum Puppy Couture. It has the buckle with the clear rhinestones on it too.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Jade is absolutely adorable in her little coat. I love the pink one too.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Oh my, that is GORGEOUS!!!!
> 
> This is Lexie's.  Talk about thick and warm!!! It came from Platinum Puppy Couture. It has the buckle with the clear rhinestones on it too.


Wow i love that is has faux fur trimming on both top and bottom. I've heard good things from PPC from around the forum. I might just have to order some of their stuff. I just hate seeing my litte babies cold.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> Wow i love that is has faux fur trimming on both top and bottom. I've heard good things from PPC from around the forum. I might just have to order some of their stuff. I just hate seeing my litte babies cold.


It is a very nice coat. You won't be disappointed in the quality. Not sure how it compares to Juicy, or the others, but they are well made. Francesca, the lady that owns PPC is a beautiful woman inside and out. I enjoy doing business with her. I'm not sure if she still has this coat on her site. I didn't see it when I was looking earlier today. She may still have some, so if you decide you are interested I can ask her. Her little dress sets with the panties are just SO cute! She has some hoodies and stuff that are real nice for casual wear. I think you'd be happy with her stuff.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

BABY BABS said:


> Jade is absolutely adorable in her little coat. I love the pink one too.


Thank you!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> It is a very nice coat. You won't be disappointed in the quality. Not sure how it compares to Juicy, or the others, but they are well made. Francesca, the lady that owns PPC is a beautiful woman inside and out. I enjoy doing business with her. I'm not sure if she still has this coat on her site. I didn't see it when I was looking earlier today. She may still have some, so if you decide you are interested I can ask her. Her little dress sets with the panties are just SO cute! She has some hoodies and stuff that are real nice for casual wear. I think you'd be happy with her stuff.


O really! What is the address to her website?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

http://www.platinumpuppycouture.com/


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh it is on there!  I have all of those coats except the 1st and 5th.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Oh I just love that coat, it's gorgeous.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> http://www.platinumpuppycouture.com/





TLI said:


> Oh it is on there!  I have all of those coats except the 1st and 5th.


Wow her coats are really pretty. I really like the 1st, 2nd and last one. What sizes did you get for your chis.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> Oh I just love that coat, it's gorgeous.


Thank you Marie! 



Waiushaoting said:


> Wow her coats are really pretty. I really like the 1st, 2nd and last one. What sizes did you get for your chis.


Yeah, she has some other cute little things too. I have been meaning to order the Honey Bee hoodie, and there is another one that is blue and pink. I can't remember what it says. I had some of the dress sets with the panties, but a friend of mine in South Africa wanted them, so I sent them to her.

Anyway, I order size XS for mine. I have 1, or maybe 2 XXS's. And the coats are size Small. I may have a few in XS. She doesn't offer all of her clothes in XXS. Her stuff is kinda like Juicy in the sizing sense. It runs smaller. The coats runs even smaller. A small fits like a size XS. The one I showed a pic of Lex wearing (S) has a 7/8" neck, a 11.5" chest, and about 7/8" long (similar to Juicy's size XS). The coats are really thick, so all of the extra padding requires you to buy a size larger than they wear in her clothes. I think she mentions it on her website with each piece. Anyway, I would order Mimi a size small in her coats, and a size XS in her clothes.

I hope that all made sense, I'm headed out the door. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and wanted to mention. The coat may fit Mimi a little different than it does Lex. Lex has about 1" larger chest than Mimi, but Lex is about 1" shorter in length than Mimi. Overall it will even out. :lol: But I still think you'll be happy with a size small. 

Be back later this evening. Heading to the movies.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TLI said:


> Thank you Marie!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TLI said:


> Oh, and wanted to mention. The coat may fit Mimi a little different than it does Lex. Lex has about 1" larger chest than Mimi, but Lex is about 1" shorter in length than Mimi. Overall it will even out. :lol: But I still think you'll be happy with a size small.
> 
> Be back later this evening. Heading to the movies.


Ah okay...i'll keep that in mind when I place my order. Her stuff are definitely cute. I hope you have fun at the movie!


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Jade looks SOO cute!!! Please give her a kiss for me!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

very cute


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

They look gorgeous!


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG Jade!!!!!
And Mimi too!!!!!!
you guys are so stylish!!!! such little princesses!!!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies!  I can't even get to all of their stuff because it's stuffed in a trunk. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

My oldest daughter talked me into seeing, Final Destination in 3D. Talk about icky! :lol: I enjoyed eating at Outback much better.


----------

